# Bates B.a.r Serial Number List



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Aug 28, 2016)

I did some sequential math to roughly establish a British Bates Serial number list for their B.A.R Bicycle frames. I believe between 1944 and 1951 they added 760 BAR Frame numbers to this sequence per year.
Note: 1939-1943 as WWII slowed production. Serial Number production slowed if not ceased *May Not be 100% accurate* About 262* frames per year
PLEASE: Add any serial numbers from any makes or models to help me further establish a more accurate list.
Bates B.A.R
1938--- #8822U
1939--- #9089U
1940--- #9351U
1941--- #9613U
1942--- #9875U
1943--- #10137U
1944--- #10663U
1945--- #11423U
1946--- #12183U
1947--- #12943U
1948--- #13703U
1949--- #14463U
1950--- #15223U
1951--- #15983U

Hope this Helps in any way
Reed C.
Underground Bicycle Shop


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Aug 28, 2016)

B.A.R Serial Number 13984U is in my possession makes it between a 1948-1949 most likely a 1948
Example.
13703+380=14083...............13984 falls closer to 1948
Add 380 to the lower in-between year number between 1944-1951
Add 131 to the lower in-between year number between 1938-1943
See which year you number is closest too.
Email undergroundbicycles@gmail.com for help


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 29, 2016)

and since every thread should have a photo (1944)


----------

